# Car mirrors.



## Robvert210 (May 14, 2011)

Where would I go to get my side view mirrors replaced? Not the actual mirror itself, but the black plastic encasing? I can't seem to find it on any websites.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

year make etc??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sometimes you can get the mirror glass separately, but when it comes to the mirror "shell," it usually comes as an assembly with the glass. As mentioned, year/model would help!


----------



## Robvert210 (May 14, 2011)

1981 Datsun 210. :]


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

back in the day they were called "tarubo" or "baby tarubo" mirrors, black housing(coupe), the 210 also had a chrome mirror on the sedan


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if I remember right, they used the baby tarubo's on the Z's


----------

